# E39 Aftermarket HU install and MID display - questions



## RedButtedMonkey (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey everyone....

I have a 2003 540 with DSP. I am bypassing the entire stock system because it's a pain in the ass to deal with integrating into a DSP system. For the price of the more expensive LOCs, I can (and did) buy a new HU and have a better/cleaner overall system.

Regardless, that's neither here nor there. Here is my question/concern:

Since I have to remove the MID display and business CD player to install the Blau HU, I'm curious if the car cares that the MID is no longer there. As most of you know, the MID unit provides many of the bells and whistles in the vehicle (consumption, stopwatch, timer, etc...)

I'm willing to lose these functions for the greater good (awesome sound) but I am just wondering what others have experienced regarding losing the MID display.

For reference, here's what I'm installing:

eDi 6500 comps
eDi 6000 comps
eDi 13Ov.3 12" sub
eDi NINe.2X amp
eDi NINe.2 amp
AudioControl EQS
Tsunami wiring

Sub firing through the ski pass, custom baffles for all comps.

Thanks for the input/thoughts/concerns...... I'm listening!


----------



## RedButtedMonkey (Feb 24, 2007)

All those views and no opinions... sigh.  No worries... stuff starts going in next weekend.


----------

